# how do you clean an old aluminum screen for re-meshing?



## 4taylormadetees (Jan 9, 2009)

how do you clean an old aluminum screen for re-meshing?how do you clean the gluing surface and remove the old screen and glue??


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I send my aluminum frames out to be remeshed because I was told they are sandblasted to clean them up and I didn't want to get into all that. Not sure if every remeshing facility does it that way but the local shop I use, that is how they do it. A grinder might work, but not sure.


----------



## rockersuk (Feb 2, 2009)

a grinder will work


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I've not done this before, but I have about 100+ aluminum screens that I need to re-mesh at some point. I was going to use a hand grinder with a flap-disc attached.

If you've not used or seen them before, flap discs are like many layers of sandpaper formed into a disc. They are less harsh than a standard grinder disc because they are sandpaper, not solid grinding disc, provide a flatter cleaning area, (so spread the pressure over a larger area) and also flaps of paper can sometimes move a little - so if you push too hard, instead of grinding the aluminum down, the paper "gives" a little first. You can still grind the aluminum away, but you are much less likely to with a flap disc than a standard grinding disc.

Just like sandpaper, you can get different grades, which represent different courseness of the flap disc. So do not start off with too course a grade, or you may find yourself going straight through the aluminum before you have realised!

I was then going to tension the mesh with an oversized newman frame, measure mesh tension in both directions over the mesh area, then glue.

Richie


----------



## 4taylormadetees (Jan 9, 2009)

yea.im going to use a newman frame but need them clean first.i don't want to mess them up.is the flap disk the way to go?

wouldnt the sand blasting eat away at the metal too?


----------



## RSG (Dec 17, 2009)

We use a tool that is made by Montipower,Montipower - Just MBX It!. It called MBX. Using a grinder with sandpaper cause fumes and will stink up your place and could cause eye, throat, and nose irritation. The MBX tool and wheels might cost a little more but I think they are worth it. We have about 500 screens and restretch all of our screens ourselves. There are also some chemicals that will help break down the glue. We use the CCI product.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

4taylormadetees said:


> wouldnt the sand blasting eat away at the metal too?


This company has been remeshing my screens for 4 years now and I have not had an issue with their process so I would have to say no. Could all be in the technique.


----------



## MVPTees (Apr 2, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> This company has been remeshing my screens for 4 years now and I have not had an issue with their process so I would have to say no. Could all be in the technique.


I am looking for such a company. Who can you recommend???


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Mitch Since your in GA Contact spot color supply. They give good tension, quality mesh in a few flavors, They have a high tension option and also a permeant Block out option that I use to do myself, Yes it cost extra but it seems tension stay higher/longer with the permeant block out.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t545786-2.html


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

sand with palm sander


----------



## IncredibleTees (Sep 23, 2007)

sand blasting or orbital sander and silicone spray


----------

